# Turtle Rescue in CT?



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I'm a bit off-topic here but a friend just asked me for help.

She lives in Connecticut and she has 2 red-eared sliders (one male one female) that she's thinking of re-homing/giving to a rescue. 
Her family is in a bit of a financial stand-still: She's just graduated and currently looking for work and will probably have to move back in with her parents because she's having a hard time and her mother just found out has one week left of her job before being laid off.
She is a huge animal lover but doesn't think she'll be able to keep them. She asked me for help because she knows that I rescue hedgies and that I know others who rescue.

Does anyone on this board know of a turtle rescue in the Hartford area or know of anyone in that general area who may be able to help?

Please let me know.
Thanks so much!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

My boyfriend is dying to get his hands on some red eared sliders, but we live in Wisconsin


----------



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

Not sure if this helps, but my friend runs a turtle rescue here in central Jersey. I can get her information if you want.


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you! 
She's still a bit unsure of what the future holds for her and her family but I think she's going to try keeping the turtles for now. She's going to be making a trip here after the holidays, so Lyz, I'll let you know if she still needs to re-home them at that point because she'll have to pass through Central NJ.

Thanks again!


----------

